# Rotel Remote Compatibility



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a Rotel RX-975 but looking for a cheap remote. Is there a list of compatible Rotel Brand remotes for this receiver? Or what remote would one recommend?

Also I have a Sony Universal that is said to work but when programmed, it does nothing.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have used URC and RTI remotes without problem on rotel receivers before, obviously the more advanced systems will work as well such as crestron, amx, control4 etc.

My personal favorites are the MX-980, MX-450 for self programming.


----------



## HNiels (Aug 20, 2011)

Im using the MX-450 too, very easy to setup and use.


----------

